# Remote communication with assistant



## drolo61 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear all,

has anyone yet found a solution how to "stealthyly" communicate with your assistants over larger distances (2-5m).
I do children shots for a little hat company in Germany and would sometimes love to be able to communicate secret service like via in-ear mic/speaker. System must run on battery and should have a range of 30m. If possible, more than one receiver.
Any idea/ personal experience?

Thanks for your help
Best
Olaf


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Olaf. 
Walkie talkie with plug in earpiece with mic on the cord. 
I think these are vox control as opposed to ptt we had some like this (not this make) that start transmission when you start talking we used them to coordinate classic car convoys. Not exactly earpiece mic but it was not exactly an exhaustive search, 10 seconds or so! 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Imurz-TL036-Rechargeable-Walkie-talkie-Transceiver/dp/B01DNRT8P4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1523404402&sr=8-8&keywords=walkie%2Btalkie%2Band%2Bearpiece&th=1
For more discrete mic look for throat mic. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 11, 2018)

I did something similar.... we used a pair of iPhones and facetime, running on the same WiFi node.....


----------



## drolo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Graham,

I will look into a pair of these.

Have great day, both of you


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi drolo. 
Just a thought, check local regulations, some walkie talkies need a licence in some regions, I believe the link I gave require a licence or correct configuration for the UK. (From reading the reviews). 

Cheers, Graham. 



drolo61 said:


> Thanks Graham,
> 
> I will look into a pair of these.
> 
> Have great day, both of you


----------

